

U.S. wants to attract hackers to public sector - mitmads
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/25/technology/united-states-wants-to-attract-hackers-to-public-sector.html

======
n3rdy
The U.S government is going to have a tough time recruiting hackers if they
keep asserting their right to assassinate them.

------
iamtherockstar
I keep seeing people talking about this, but from my limited experience (<
1yr) working in the public sector, government work is not very hacker
friendly. Hacker culture tends to value experience over traditional schooling,
which doesn't jive well the public sector. Hackers culture tends to move fast,
and get things done quickly, and government work tends to be bureaucratic and
sometimes even political (though usually on a small scale).

~~~
daniel-cussen
Yes, but at the same time, if the government does a few things to isolate the
hackers from it, it could have its upsides. If the NSA is any indication, it
can be done.

